# Warhammer's Mark Of Chaos out now!



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 28, 2006)

Woohoo the new game from Games Workshop is here, Warhammer's Mark Of Chaos and it looks the nuts!

Saw the preview and if you like your fantasy games you'll love this one!

Well I'm stoked about it anways!


----------

